# suck all the freon into the compressor



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

HVAC technician said I could save a bit of money by removing the old equipment myself. The furnace is easy...just disconnect the flue, the oil line, and the ductwork. The air conditioner is another thing though because of the freon. Now, I had a friend who had saved his old AC unit and installed it in another home when he upgraded it. The technician that un-installed it said that he sucked all the refrigerant into the compressor. When the tech took the equipment to the vacation cabin, all they had to do was vacuum the lines down, and open some valves on the outdoor unit, and it was ready to go without having to add refrigerant. 

I am looking to do the same thing with my equipment before I remove it. I want to "preserve" the outdoor unit because my father in law wants to use it, but also because I want to save all the refrigerant and be able to remove the indoor coil without de-pressurizing the system.

The system is a 35 year old Sears system, where my friend's was a 15 year old Armstrong, so not sure if it's even possible on my old unit is it? This unit looks terrible, but the old lady that owned the house before us had a maintenance agreement on it for it's entire life. All the "guts" are practically brand new! (she probably could have bought several new systems for what Sears charges for their service agreements!)


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8o5g4dVP5o


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Not the safest way to do it. And of course they both have their EPA certs to work on the system.


----------

